# First four FADs are down 🙌🙌



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Here you go.








Okaloosa County deploys 4 Fish Aggregating Device buoys. Here are the FAD coordinates


The tourism department of Okaloosa County deployed the first four Fish Aggregating Device (FAD) buoys on August 11, 2020. The deployment took place at




www.getthecoast.com


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it's stupid to put something in the ocean
and have to worry about maintance of the floating marker. The light fails and someone hits the buoy. I say just keep building submerged reefs. They will attract just as many fish. 
Who will be responsible for maintance of the buoys?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sealark said:


> I think it's stupid to put something in the ocean
> and have to worry about maintance of the floating marker. The light fails and someone hits the buoy.
> I say just keep building submerged reefs. They will attract just as many fish.
> Who will be responsible for maintance of the buoys?


Doubt there’s many people running 60-80 miles offshore without radar now days.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I bet in 6 months a russian sub gets tangled up on one. Then MaxPee will blame trump.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Doubt there’s many people running 60-80 miles offshore without radar now days.


Wonder how long that Solar pannel and batteries will last? And I'm not talking about burning time.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Those things are gonna be on fire. I’d love to freedive them.


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice, let reeling begin.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

sealark said:


> I think it's stupid to put something in the ocean
> and have to worry about maintance of the floating marker. The light fails and someone hits the buoy.
> I say just keep building submerged reefs. They will attract just as many fish.
> Who will be responsible for maintance of the buoys?


Good don'd fish or dive around them!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kim will have them removed.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Kim will have them removed.


He's already written a letter reporting them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> He's already written a letter reporting them.


Someone needs to post em up on Tuna360 for him.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I've been curious if they are still out there after the hurricanes.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ST1300rider said:


> I've been curious if they are still out there after the hurricanes.


They are. Seen a lot of folks fishing them on FB.


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

next 4 FADS are going out Wednesday or Thursday depending on the choice weather day. 

These will be like the NOAA weather buoys, rather than the japanese cylinders. 2 of them will also have weather stations on them. I'll post when my contact updates me


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

final 4 FADS went out yesterday. Look for Yellow NOAA type buoys. they are fads 1, 4, 5, 8.

There are weather stations on FADS 1 and 8 at the NW and SE Corners. I'll send that info/link when its available.

coordinates








Destin Artificial Reefs | Spots for Fishing, Diving & Snorkeling


Destin's artificial reefs in Okaloosa County are the best spots for fishing, diving and snorkeling. See our interactive map of reef sites, GPX and description list.



www.destinfwb.com


----------

